# Lovenox training



## krisfelty (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a question. Does anyone know what the code would be for training a patient that is on Lovenox, anticoagulation. We have a nurse practitioner who would be doing the training and I was wondering if the G0248 would be the correct code? She states, however, that is has nothing to do with INR. Please, can someone let me know of a place I can get info on this or if anyone knows the correct code?

Thanks!

Kris Felty, CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------

